
French Three-Strikes Law Ruled Unconstitutional - gasull
http://news.slashdot.org/story/09/06/10/1732211/French-Three-Strikes-Law-Ruled-Unconstitutional?from=rss
======
johnnybgoode
See <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=601951> for a related discussion.

